# Did Christ bleed for sin—and do you laugh at it!



## Blueridge Believer

A sea of sin—and not a drop of sorrow!

(Thomas Watson, "A Divine Cordial" 1663)

One sign of genuine love to God—is grief for sin. 
Where there is love to God—there is a grieving for 
our sins of unkindness against Him. A child who 
loves his father, cannot but weep for offending him. 
The heart which burns in love—melts in tears. "Oh! 
that I should abuse the love of so dear a Savior! 
Shall I give Him more gall and vinegar to drink! 
How disloyal and hypocritical have I been! How 
have I grieved His Spirit, trampled upon His 
royal commands, and slighted His blood!" 

This opens a vein of godly sorrow, and makes the 
heart bleed afresh. "He went out, and wept bitterly!" 
That Peter should deny Christ after he had received 
such amazing love from Him—this broke his heart 
with grief! "He went out, and wept bitterly!"

By this, let us test our love to God. Do we shed the tears 
of godly sorrow? Do we grieve for our unkindness against 
God, our abuse of His mercy, our non-improvement the 
talents which He has given us? 

How far are they from loving God—who sin daily, and their 
hearts never smite them! They have a sea of sin—and 
not a drop of sorrow! They are so far from being troubled, 
that they make merry with their sins. "When you engage in 
your wickedness, then you rejoice!" (Jer. 11:15). Oh wretch! 
Did Christ bleed for sin—and do you laugh at it!


----------

